# Star Trek Starfleet Command III Patch auf PCGames DVD/CD



## potzblitz (10. Dezember 2008)

Habe heute ein fast unglaubliches Schnäppchen gemacht. Bin in unsere Videotheke auf das Spiel Star Trek Starfleet Command III gestossen und hab es dort für unglaublich *2,- Euro* erworben 
 Fan/ Handelspreis bis 50 Euro!

So jetzt aber mal meine Frage, weiss einer von euch auf welche PC Games evt. Hardware CD/DVD der Patch für das Spiel war (der Beta & DirectX9 Fix) und welchen Patch ich für das deutsche Spiel nehme US(11.1MB) oder UK(13.62MB) 

Finde keine aktive Downloadquelle mehr


----------



## v3rtex (10. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem DX9 Fix könnte ich dir gern aushelfen wenn du nichts finden solltest.
Liegt bei mir auf ner Diskette in der DVD Hülle.


----------



## potzblitz (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab einen Deutschen Beta Patch 1.01 gefunden und denkemal das der DX9 Hotfix mit drin ist da der Patch später als der Hotfix erschien.

Aber DANKE für dein Angebot  

Hast du auch das Add-on Nemesis ?


----------



## v3rtex (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, als das Spiel vor einigen Wochen noch auf meinem Rechner installiert war.

Hatte es persönlich nur in Gefechten gespielt. Singleplayer Missionen sind glaub ich auch dabei? 


SFC3 gefällt mir persönlich aber immernoch als beßtes Startrek Spiel bis heute.


----------



## rob21 (11. Dezember 2008)

Gibt auch enige enorm coole Mods zu dem Spiel.


----------

